# What is your training session like?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know no training session is "typical" but what would be a basic day for a junior level dog? I know you want to run marks, marks and more marks, but when do you start mixing it up with some other "fun" things, add, what would some of those fun things be?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> I know no training session is "typical" but what would be a basic day for a junior level dog? I know you want to run marks, marks and more marks, but when do you start mixing it up with some other "fun" things, add, what would some of those fun things be?


 
OB drills, Heeling patterns. three handed casting drill, fetch/no fetch, FTP.

T and or TT work, depending upon the dogs' level

Pick and choose marking concepts that can be learned through repetition or attrition. 

Cheat marks, Down the shore marks, crossing points, etc need to wait until after the dog is doing some basic handling.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I like Swamcollie's reply. But, to be more accurate, Junior is a level of competition, not a level of training. Your 'typical' training day should revolve around your dog's needs.

We nearly always begin with marks of some kind. We also like to end with marks, if we have time. In between we're doing whatever drill work each dog needs according to our training journal entries for each one.

NOTE: Keep a concise journal on each dog

EvanG


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

When we meet for club training groups its pretty much all marks. We try to set things up similar to a test with multiple gun stations, launchers, holding blinds, etc... Work on heeling in between.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

A training day for more advanced dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nNoXQyPz08

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Evan. I don't think we are at that level yet, but I see what your session looked like. Was that one dog or two?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The video shows 2 of the 3 dogs that ran the drill that day.

EvanG


----------

